# gummed up sandpaper



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I wonder if I'm doing something wrong because my sandpaper doesn't seem to last very long. It's 3M Imperial wet/dry. I think I'm using the correct grit for the job and everything.

Any tips and or suggestions?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I use wet/dry paper on styrene and find when it clogs just flicking it with a fingertip usually clears it.
I tend to work down a couple of grits before finishing off with fine grade steel wool.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I generally try to use some type of sanding/polishing *cloth* or *film* instead of actual sandpaper (paper disintegrates too fast when used wet).

Not only do I wet sand, when possible, I try to do so under running water. The combination of the moving sanding film with the mild water current has prevented me from loading up or clogging my sanding/polishing mediums for 20+ years.

A drop or 2 of dish detergent on the sanding medium also breaks the surface tension of the water and will give a very smooth finished surface since you don't end up rubbing the slurry back into your project.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The main thing with sandpaper is to not use too much pressure. Too much pressure clogs the paper.Let the grit do the work. Use the number that you need for your particular job. Rinse the paper often and replace it once it gets worn.
If it's W&D try to use it wet and if you're using carburundum (white), use it lightly. It removes material quickly so check your work often.
I never use the paper that's used for woodworking as the grit's often uneven and can badly damage your work. Also, don't buy the cheap stuff. It's false economy. for the extra few cents it costs, the higher quality paper has a more even spread of grit and the grit adheres better to the paper rather than breaking up.

Chris.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

wehn sanding with coarser grits (150 or so), i use drywall sanding screen. the open weave prevents a lot of clogging. but for the finer grits (400 and up) its plain old wetsanding. (thanks for the soap trick!)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I use the grey/black wet and dry paper all the time. Its best to sand wet... you get a smoother finish and the water keeps the paper from clogging up. Yes the paper wears out but not that fast, and thats why you can get a big pack of it for $1.75.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Try a different grit. You may be removing to much material at a time. Move up or down a grit or two and see how it reacts. Like the others I try to wetsand under running water. That and lighter pressure shopuld help.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Awesome! I love wet sanding!

this is how I feel:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Aw, quit monkeying around and get back to sanding, MB!

Mark McManape


----------

